# Baldwin Centipede



## unimog (Apr 21, 2008)

Has anyone ever modeled the Baldwin DR12-8-3000 (Centipede)? One of the more unusual diesels made! Any members remember these in person?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I think that would be a lot of work to make run well on a g-scale layout .....












http://www.trainweb.org/seaboard/CentipedeProject.htm


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

40' curves needed?


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Should be similar to a Big Boy: same wheel arraingement 4-D-D-4 (4-8-8-4), but smaller wheels whould shorten the rigid wheelbase. If someone made the gearboxes they could adapt them to make a GN class W electric or a Little Joe, Milwauke or South Shore.


----------



## farmerted (Jan 2, 2008)

Or the center unit of the UP #80 coal-burning turbine. The lead unit was an Alco PA, already made by USA, and all you need then is a 1:29 centipede tender... too bad the MTH tender is 1:32!

-Jon (aka Farmer Ted)


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

UP 80 B was a GN class W, if you look closely you can compare before and after photos and see the skeliton of the W


----------

